
Hacking Amazon images - matstc
http://aaugh.com/imageabuse.html
======
xirium
It would be fantastic if we could really get 99% off Hackers And Painters:
[http://images.amazon.com/images/P/0596006624.01._PE99_SCLZZZ...](http://images.amazon.com/images/P/0596006624.01._PE99_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg)

~~~
mrtron
I have bought a few copies to give to some hacker friends, so I wouldn't mind
a discount too :).

I think it is the only book I have bought more than one copy of, so kudos to
pg's writing skills.

------
joshwa
You can do this with lots of major retailers that use Scene7...fun with image
servers!

~~~
joshwa
an example:
[http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Fortunoff/5508214??bgc=255,2...](http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Fortunoff/5508214??bgc=255,255,255&wid=1340&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg&rotate=-135)

